# Synchronisation collections depuis iBooks Mac sur iBooks ios 12



## kakarotho (21 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir cherché pendant des longues heures, et avoir essayé différentes possibilités, je demande de l'aide à tous ceux qui pourraient m'apporter des pistes.

Mon problème est le suivant:
J'ai fait la màj vers ios 12 sur mon iPad et iPhone. Depuis, la synchronisation de mes collections iBooks (il s'agit de PDF) ne fonctionne plus. Les PDF passent bien sur l'iPad et iPhone, toutefois ne sont pas rangés dans les collections.

J'ai essayé de supprimer et réinstaller iBooks sur l'iPad et l'iPhone, j'ai supprimé puis remis les livres dans iBooks Mac, supprimé le fichier ''.Books.pflist'', bref je suis perdu.

Je précise je souhaite garder une synchronisation locale sans iCloud Drive ( j'ai également essayé cette possibilité, le problème reste le même).

J'ai constaté que l'option ''synchroniser les signets, notes et collections'' dans les réglages ios avait disparu avec ios 12.

D'avance merci à ceux qui voudront bien m'aider.
Cordialement.


----------

